# Special - PC Games: Zehn Bilder - Zehn Fehler? Das Live-Bilderquiz bei PC-Games



## System (6. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,650217


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

Schönen Vormittag


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

Ihr dürft


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

tag auch! Also dann: der Hintergrund dürfte von Damnation sein, ebenso wie die frau in grün; dann noch einmal Tomb Raider, Halo und Shrek, denn rest weiss ich nicht.


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

halo 3,shrek,mirrors edge,fear/project origin,tomb raider,damnation


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

Jo Hi


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

Waren ein paar richtige Antworten dabei


----------



## XIII13 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Hallo!
Ich dachte das erste wäre nur eine Art Vorschau oder so.
Die dritte von Links und rechts sind bei aus Damnation. *Links* der ist aus Misssion Perseus.


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

halo 3,shrek,mirrors edge,fear/project origin,tomb raider,damnation,devil may cry


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

halo 3,shrek,mirrors edge,fear/project origin,tomb raider,damnation,mission perseus


----------



## thems (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Sollen wir "richtige" Fehler suchen oder einfach nur die Spiele aufzählen, aus denen sich dieses bild zusammensetzt?


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 06.07.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> halo 3,shrek,mirrors edge,fear/project origin,tomb raider,damnation,devil may cry



Nein  und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Überaschungspaket, das du für die letzte Ausgabe bekommst. Schick mir nachher bitte mal deine Adresse


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

danke und jo,werd ich machen


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				thems am 06.07.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir "richtige" Fehler suchen oder einfach nur die Spiele aufzählen, aus denen sich dieses bild zusammensetzt?



Die Frage ist: welche Spiele sind in dem Bild ethalten.


----------



## XIII13 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				thems am 06.07.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir "richtige" Fehler suchen oder einfach nur die Spiele aufzählen, aus denen sich dieses bild zusammensetzt?


Die Spiele. Für den letzten Typen ist die auflösung viel zu schlecht.
Vielleciht einen Tipp?

edit: Müssen wir eigentlich alle Spiele immer wieder aufzählen oder nur welche, die wir neu entdeckt haben?


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

halo 3,shrek,mirrors edge,fear/project origin,tomb raider,damnation,huxley


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 06.07.2008 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> halo 3,shrek,mirrors edge,fear/project origin,tomb raider,damnation,huxley



Hinweis 1: Shrek, Halo 3, Damnation sind schon richtig - Tomb Raider (welcher Teil?)


----------



## XIII13 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> spartan1991 am 06.07.2008 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TR: Annyversary


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

halo 3,shrek,mirrors edge,fear/project origin,tomb raider:Underworld,damnation,huxley


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Der tüp ganz links ist von Battlefield 2142


----------



## Bonez (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> spartan1991 am 06.07.2008 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tomb Raider: Legend, der rechte Hintergrund erinnert mich an Stalker...


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

alo 3,shrek,mirrors edge,battlefield2142,tomb raider:Underworld,damnation,huxley


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 06.07.2008 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> halo 3,shrek,mirrors edge,fear/project origin,tomb raider:Underworld,damnation,huxley



Underworld ist richtig, Project Origin ist sowas von Falsch und Huxley gibts auch nicht in dem Bild


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Black-Chicken am 06.07.2008 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Der tüp ganz links ist von Battlefield 2142



Jap


----------



## thems (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Bei Mirrors Edge hat die Dame nen tattoo am Auge und kein bauchfreies Top.


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

ist aber trotzdem aus damnation


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

zu mindestens einen er Ratten


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				thems am 06.07.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Mirrors Edge hat die Dame nen tattoo am Auge und kein bauchfreies Top.



Auch jap


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

halo 3,shrek,mirrors edge,Battlefield 2142,tomb raider,damnation,


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

sorry, ich meinte auf den zweiten hintergrund bezogen


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 06.07.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> halo 3,shrek,mirrors edge,Battlefield 2142,tomb raider,damnation,



Mirrors Edge ist falsch und Tomb Raider..........?


----------



## Mothman (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ist der links nicht ein Combine aus HL2? Oder hau ich da gerade voll daneben? Der Background könnte auch aus HL2 sein..oder aus Stalker.


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 06.07.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der links nicht ein Combine aus HL2? Oder hau ich da gerade voll daneben? Der Background könnte auch aus HL2 sein..oder aus Stalker.



Bestimmt kein Combine, die sehen anders aus. Der rechte BG sieht tatsächlich der Source Engine ähnlich.
Zu Beginn gleich so ein Brocken...


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 06.07.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der links nicht ein Combine aus HL2? Oder hau ich da gerade voll daneben? Der Background könnte auch aus HL2 sein..oder aus Stalker.



Du haust daneben. Wurde schon genannt, dass der aus Battlefield 2142 stammt


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Woher kommt denn die nette Dame, die sich mittig platziert hat?


----------



## XIII13 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> spartan1991 am 06.07.2008 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angel of darkness ist es.


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 06.07.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kommt denn die nette Dame, die sich mittig platziert hat?



Genau, das ist hier die Frage, sonst waren jetzt alle richtigen Titel dabei


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 06.07.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kommt denn die nette Dame, die sich mittig platziert hat?



Das ist eine neue Klasse in Diablo 3  
Ich hab die auch noch nicht gesehn.
Und was ist eigentlich dieses rosa etwas, was der Typ aus Halo bei sich hat?


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 06.07.2008 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein, underworld. wurde oben schon bestätigt 

die in der mitte scheint nicht die prominenteste zu sein


----------



## thems (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

kann es sein, dass sie aus einem mmorpg kommt und nicht aus mass effect stammt?


----------



## XIII13 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				faZe am 06.07.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 06.07.2008 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, stimmt. Die Frage kam nur eben nochmal.


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

schaut mal, an ihrem rechten Arm hat der Frank unsauber gearbeitet 
oder sie hat spezielle Chameleon-Tarnfähigkeiten


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				thems am 06.07.2008 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> kann es sein, dass sie aus einem mmorpg kommt und nicht aus mass effect stammt?



Letzter Hinweis: Die Dame stammt aus einem MMO, das von Masthead Studios entwickelt  WIRD.


----------



## Mothman (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> KabraxisObliv am 06.07.2008 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also wurde schon alles erraten, außer der Frau in der Mitte? 

Muss ja irgendwas zukunftsmäßiges sein, den Waffen nach zu urteilen. Sieht fast schon nach Cyberpunk aus.^^


----------



## BubbaRay (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Earthrise


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Battlefield 2142, Tomb Raider: Underworld, Shrek (der Dritte), Halo 3, Damnation, Earthrise


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 06.07.2008 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Battlefield 2142, Tomb Raider: Underworld, Shrek (der Dritte), Halo 3, Damnation, Earthrise



STOP: RICHTIG!


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

halo 3,shrek,,Battlefield 2142,tomb raider:underworld,damnation,Earthrise


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

yes 
Aber bitte was ist Earthrise?
Das muss ich mir gerade mal ansehen...


----------



## Mothman (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> KabraxisObliv am 06.07.2008 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRatz! Das einzige Spiel von denen, was ich gespielt habe, ist Tomb Raider. UNd da auch nur den ersten Teil. Da konnte ich keinen Blumentopf gewinnen.


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 06.07.2008 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> yes
> Aber bitte was ist Earthrise?
> Das muss ich mir gerade mal ansehen...



Du warst erster und kommst in die Auslosung  

Nächstes Bild kommt sofort, ist etwas einfacher


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

UT3 und?


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

gears of war


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

was ist das für ein teil da dieses bohrer änliche ding.


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

GoW2 und UT3 vielleicht?
Ersteres sicher.


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				chbdiablo am 06.07.2008 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> GoW2 und UT3 vielleicht?
> Ersteres sicher.



Hinweis 1: Es handelt sich nur um zwei Titel


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

gears of war(2),borderland


----------



## thems (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Gears of war und metal gear solid (konnte ich noch nie spielen)


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 06.07.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> gears of war(2),borderland



Gears of War 2 ist schonmal richtig


----------



## superdupernutzer (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Gears of War 2 und Mass Effect


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

dann würd ich eher sagen alles moderne aus GoW und der Hintergrund aus nem rpg? evtl. witcher?


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				superdupernutzer am 06.07.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Gears of War 2 und Mass Effect



Nö


----------



## superdupernutzer (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Gears of War 2 und Fallout 3


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				superdupernutzer am 06.07.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Gears of War 2 und Fallout 3



Nö


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> superdupernutzer am 06.07.2008 12:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der nächste Hinweis kommt in Bilderform....


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

gears of war2,fracture


----------



## XIII13 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Gears of War 2 und Final Fantasy?


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

GoW2, witcher


----------



## superdupernutzer (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Gears of War 2 und Hellgate : London


----------



## LordMephisto (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Gears of War 2 + Gothic 3


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				superdupernutzer am 06.07.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Gears of War 2 und Hellgate : London



nein, das Hinweisbild ist im Anmarsch


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

GOW 2, Age of Conan


----------



## theoneandonlyMav (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Gears of War 2 und Gothic 3


----------



## XIII13 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				theoneandonlyMav am 06.07.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Gears of War 2 und Gothic 3


Gothic 3?  Hallo


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

gears of war2,oblivion


----------



## thems (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

gears of war 2, Half-Life 2 CineMod


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

gears of war2,bionic command


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 06.07.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> gears of war2,bionic command



STOP: RICHTIG!


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

GOW 2, TubalA Rasa


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

der Kralle zufolge dürfte das das neue PoP sein ;D


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> spartan1991 am 06.07.2008 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da fehlt zwar ein (O) bei commando, aber das lassen wir mal so durchgehen. Auch du kommst - wieder - in die Auslosung


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

tomb raider, lego indiana jones, far cry 2


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Tomb Raider: Underworld, Lego Indiana Jones, Lost


----------



## Kampfkeule (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Tomb Raider Underworld, LOST Via Domus, Lego Indiana Jones


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

tomb raider,lego indiana jones,lost


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kampfkeule am 06.07.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Tomb Raider Underworld, LOST Via Domus, Lego Indiana Jones



STOP: RICHTIG!


----------



## XIII13 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

TR: Underworld, alone in the dark, lego indiana jones


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Tomb riader underworld,lego indiana Jonsh, und Lost


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Nur weils Via Domus fehlt?


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Kampfkeule am 06.07.2008 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das nächste Bild kommt gleich mit einem Hinweis im Bild


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

lass unsre F5 Tasten nicht noch länger leiden..^^


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

kommt sofort


----------



## XIII13 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Crysis borderlands


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Crysis und Stalker


----------



## Kampfkeule (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Metal Gear Solid 4 Devil May Cry, Crysis


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Und ich schätze die mster config ist da bei


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

crysis,Merchants of Brooklyn


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

crysis, stalker, white gold


----------



## XIII13 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Crysis Fallout 3


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

crysis,The Day


----------



## Kampfkeule (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Crysis Devil May Cry? ^^


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spartan1991 am 06.07.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> crysis,The Day



Ey, KLASSE! STOP: RICHTIG!


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

einfach nach cry engine 2 spielen gesucht


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> spartan1991 am 06.07.2008 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wirklich einer der ersten INGame-Screenshots zum CryEngie 2-Titel The Day....klasse, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Bild so schnell eraten wird! Respekt!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

nicht schlecht


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

nächstes Bild kommt!


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Splinter cell convetion


----------



## Kampfkeule (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

GTA4 Hulk


----------



## karavoia (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

splinter cell conviction


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

splinter cell: cinviction, the incredible hulk


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

splinter call:conviction,gta 4


----------



## thems (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Splinter cell


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes Bild kommt!



Splinter Cell: Convinction (schreibt man das so? ) und Hulk


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

splinter cell: cinviction,gta 4


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

splinter cell:conviction,gta 4, the incredible hulk


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				faZe am 06.07.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> splinter call:conviction,gta , the incredible hulk



STOP: RICHTIG!


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Splinter Cell: Convinction ,gta 4


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

ja ok halt So splinter cell convinction


----------



## Kampfkeule (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Splinter Cell Conviction, GTA4, The Incredible Hulk


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				faZe am 06.07.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> splinter cell:conviction,gta 4, the incredible hulk



Hast ja nochmal die Kurve gekriegt


----------



## Aressar (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Splinter Cell: Conviction, GTA4, The incredible Hulk, Prototype


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

jo, zum Glück trotz der Fehler akzeptiert worden^^
das kommt wenn man schnell alles richtige irgendwo zusammenkopiert


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				faZe am 06.07.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> jo, zum Glück trotz der Fehler akzeptiert worden^^
> das kommt wenn man schnell alles richtige irgendwo zusammenkopiert



Jap, faZe kommt in die Auslosung!

Nächstes Bild kommt!


----------



## Kampfkeule (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Fallout 3, Oblivion


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

fallout 3,crysis


----------



## karavoia (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

fallout 3


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

fallout 3, two worlds


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

gothic 4 und Fallout 3


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

fallout 3,gothic 3


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

fallout 3, white gold


----------



## Kampfkeule (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Fallout 3, Two Worlds


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Oberscht am 06.07.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> fallout 3, two worlds



fast, mir  fehlt nochwas


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

fallout 3, two worlds: the temptation


----------



## Phoenix-CH (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Stalker: Clear Sky und Gothic 3 oder 4


----------



## thems (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

fallout 3, two worlds, HL2


----------



## Aressar (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Fallout 3, crysis, oblivion


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

fallout 3,gothic 3,two worlds


----------



## shimmyrot (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Fallout 3, crysis, Half life 2


----------



## Kampfkeule (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Fallout 3 Two Worlds Half Life 2


----------



## Pistolpaul (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Race Driver :Grid
Fifa 08
3D Sex Villa


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Fallout 3, Two Worlds, Spore ?


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

fallout 3, two worlds,crysis


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

fallout 3, two worlds, white gold


----------



## Aressar (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Fallout 3, Two Worlds, Far Cry 2


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Eigentlich hätte ich auch HL2 gesagt, aber der AntlionGuard (?) sieht seltsam aus... zumindest in der Auflösung


----------



## Kampfkeule (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Fallout 3, Crysis Half Life 2


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Fallout 3, Two Worlds, Starship Troopers


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

fallout 3, two worlds,crysis,half life 2


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Oberscht am 06.07.2008 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> fallout 3, two worlds: the temptation



STOP: RICHTIG! Sorry, aber die blöde Spam-Sperre hat mich zurückgeworfen. Oberscht war Erster! Muss ich mal den Proggies weitergeben, dass Sie das bei mir ausstellen


----------



## Aressar (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Crysis, Fallout 3, Half Life 2


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

jaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Oberscht am 06.07.2008 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> jaaaaaaaaa!



Auch du kommst in die Auslosung


----------



## thems (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Eine Ähnlichkeit mit den Antlions ist aber nicht abzustreiten


----------



## Pistolpaul (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

seltsam, ich dachte ich hätte recht


----------



## Italyboy (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

fallout 3, two worlds, stalker.


----------



## Kampfkeule (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Allerdings ^^


----------



## Zubunapy (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Für´n Arsch! Toll. Letztes Bild bitte


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Pistolpaul am 06.07.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> seltsam, ich dachte ich hätte recht


Dacht ich kurzzeitig auch, aber dann fiel mir auf dass es doch eher der 3D GayVilla ähnelt!


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Oberscht am 06.07.2008 13:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist schon gelöst....nächstes Bild kommt schon......


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

diablo 3


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

diablo 3, sacred 2


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

diablo 3, spore


----------



## Pistolpaul (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Diablo 3, Titan Quest      (vielleicht auch The Immortal Throne)
BÄM!


----------



## Aressar (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

diablo 3, warcraft 3, the witcher


----------



## thems (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Diablo 3 , WoW


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Diablo 3, Sacred 2, Warcraft3


----------



## Aressar (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

diablo3, warcraft3, titan quest


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 06.07.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Für´n Arsch! Toll. Letztes Bild bitte



Das ist nicht das letzte Bild


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

diablo 3, sacred 2, spore


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

diablo 3,warcraft 3,titan quest


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

diablo 3, spore, warcraft3


----------



## Xyr0n (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Diablo 3,Sacred 2,Warcraft 3


----------



## Pistolpaul (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Diablo 3 Warcraft III  Titan Quest


----------



## Phoenix-CH (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Diablo 3, WarCraft 3, Titan Quest

EDIT: yay, 4 Dumme, 4 Gedanken ^^


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Aressar am 06.07.2008 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> diablo3, warcraft3, titan quest



STOP: RICHTG.....RESPEKT


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Aressar am 06.07.2008 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut, Aressar war als Erster dran und wandert in die Auslosung!


----------



## Pistolpaul (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

blödes modem!


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Nächste Bild kommt sofort!


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

hmhmh


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Stalkerl. Fear project orgins und James bond


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hmhmh



Da ist das Bild....


----------



## Kampfkeule (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Jomes Bond Quantum of Solace, ääääh Starship Troopers? ^^, Stalker?


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

James Bond: Quantum of Solace, Project Origin, Stalker: Clear Sky


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

stalker, james Bond: quantum of solace, mass effect


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

james bond quantum, stalker, the club


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 06.07.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> James Bond: Quantum of Solace, Project Origin, Stalker: Clear Sky



STOP: RICHTIG!


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

James bond Quamtum Trost, Stalker, Fear project orgins


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

james bond quantum of solance, stalker, the club


----------



## Aressar (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Quantum of solace, stalker, resident evil


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Black-Chicken am 06.07.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Stalkerl. Fear project orgins und James bond



Das war mir ein bisschen zu ungenau


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

ja ich weiss aber die namen vielen mir nicht direkt ein ^^


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Stalkerl. Fear project orgins und James bond quantummof solance


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 06.07.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> KabraxisObliv am 06.07.2008 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KabraxisObliv hat zum zweiten mal gelöst!


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Stalkerl, Fear project orgins, James bond quantum of solance


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Fein 
Hier kannte ich auch alles auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

das wars dann oder? 10 bilder


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				thefirstsonnyblack am 06.07.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> das wars dann oder? 10 bilder



Nein es kommen noch 2 Bilder


----------



## superdupernutzer (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich zähl nur 8


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

noch 2 cool, aber f1 startet gerade


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

medal of honor,call of duty,brothers in arms


----------



## karavoia (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

call of duty 5 world at war, brothers in arms hells highway und noch was


----------



## Dumbi (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

CAll of Duty 4, Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway, medal of honor airborne?


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Brother in arms hell Highway, COD 2


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

brothers in arms: hell's highway, call of duty 5: world at war


----------



## thems (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Call of duty, medal of honor, company of heroes


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Brother in arms hell Highway, COD 2, call of duty 5  world at war


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

call of duty, brothers in arms: hells highway, moh: airborne


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway, medal of honor airborne,company of heroes


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

brothers in arms: hell's highway, call of duty 5: world at war, medal of honor: airborne

blöde spam sperre -.- jetzt war oberscht früher..


----------



## superdupernutzer (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

brothers in arms: hell's highway, call of duty 5: world at war, company of heroes


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				karavoia am 06.07.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> call of duty 5 world at war, brothers in arms hells highway und noch was



STOP: RICHTIG! Das lass ich mal so gelten. Es ist Call of Duty: World at War und BIA: Hell´s Highway! karavoia wandert auf direktem Wege in die Auslosung!


----------



## playalain (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Stalin Subway 2, Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway, Call of Duty: World at War


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

call of duty 2, brothers in arms: hells highway, medal of honor: airborne


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

call of duty 5 world at war, brothers in arms hells highway, company of heroes opposing fronts


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

So, das letzte Bild, das sofort kommt, ist schonmal in einem Special von mir aufgetaucht. Heue gibt´s aber nur die entschärfte Fassung. Die Lösung dieses Bildes wird erst bei Bekanntgabe des Gewinners dieses Live-Bilderrätsels veröffentlicht. 

Beim letzten Bild können auch nur Charaktere-Namen als Lösung dienen!


----------



## faZe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Larry, Hugh Hefner, Lula, Faith, eine aus The Witcher und eine aus Vampire?


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Lady von DMC Lola 3d larry die anderen kenn ich nicht


----------



## FrankMoers (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Vielen Dank, dass ihr wieder so zahlreich erschienen seid! Hat mir wieder eine Menge Spaß bereitet! Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Oberscht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

lola (lula?), larry, eine aus devil may cry 4, playboy: the game und weiter weis ich nicht


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Larry, Hugh Hefner, Lula, Faith,Lady von DMC,playboy: the game


----------



## bsekranker (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Leisure Suit Larry Magna Cum Laude, Devil May Cry 4, Playboy: The Mansion, Lula 3D, The Witcher, 3D Sex Villa


----------



## superdupernutzer (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Sarah Morrison (Tabula Rasa), Larry, Lula, Lady aus Devil May Cry 4, The Witcher und Playboy: The Mansion


----------



## Black-Chicken (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Jo schön tag dann noch ^^


----------



## Dumbi (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Lola 3D, leisure suite larry, playboy the mansion, devil may cry 4, the witcher, Tabula Rasa


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

The Witcher, Lula 3D, Leisure Suit Larry Magna Cum Laude, Tabula Rasa, Devil May Cry 4, Playboy: The Mansion


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

oh.. da wars schon öfter. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

lady aus devil may cry,lary,hugh hefner mit seinen drei Frauen,lola 3d,sara morrison


----------



## shimmyrot (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Welche soll denn aus The Witcher sein??


----------



## roben (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Um welches Bild geht es denn jetzt?
Also in dem über dem Artikel hat der Prince of Persia ne dicke Wumme in der Hand. Macht ja nicht so wirklich viel Sinn glaube ich


----------



## Braanan (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Shrek is falsch weil der rest alles Frauen sind


----------



## golani79 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Devil May Cry
Lola 3D
Leisure Suit Larry
Playboy: The Mansion
The Witcher
Tabula Rasa


----------



## superdupernutzer (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				golani79 am 06.07.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Devil May Cry
> Lola 3D
> Leisure Suit Larry
> Playboy: The Mansion
> ...


hatte ich schon gesagt gehabt...


----------



## Burner08 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

also bei bild7 ist das motorrad fehl am platze, weiß aber net woher das stammt


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Schade, dass ihr das Quiz immer so früh am Morgen macht, da schlaf ich immer noch


----------



## Gothicraptor (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

bild 10 szenerie von diablo 3 und rechts im bild dragoner und satire von titan quest, rechts oben seraphim vo sacred und links ein für mich unbekannter charakter


----------



## Gothicraptor (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

oh halt satire sins net die viecher ghören zu diablo ^^


----------



## Holzi1980 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Shrek


----------



## stansi (7. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Bild 8 im Hintergrund bei den Bäumen ist der Hulk aus "Der unglaubliche Hulk" zu sehen und etwas weiter unten Nico Bellic aus GTA 4.


----------



## bsekranker (7. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Das Spiel ist vorbei.


----------



## Detherrock (8. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Dei Waffe die der Masterchief hält gibt es nicht in Halo


----------



## Detherrock (8. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

In gears of war kämpft man nicht gegen einen riesigen Metallwurm


----------



## Detherrock (8. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

in bild 6 ist der "Lego Indiander Jones" zu sehen der da nicht hin gehört


----------



## Detherrock (8. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

in bild 10 ist ein priester aus warcraft 3 zu sehen


----------

